# What is Motivo?



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

It's Nitto's brand new Ultra High Performance All Season tire and it's available now through Discount Tire 
and America's Tire store locations as well as online through DiscountTireDirect.com. 
















Large Image 1001x1001

*Nitto Motivo*
UTQG: 560 A,A

ALL-SEASON ULTRA HIGH PERFORMANCE RADIAL

This is Nitto's latest Ultra High Performance radial developed to provide all-season performance,
long treadlife and reduced road noise. The Motivo blends a sport-luxury appearance with
balanced performance in wet, winter and dry. Nitto has pioneered an all-new compound to prolong
treadlife of the tire and the tread black arrangement has been optimized to provide a quieter ride.
You can drive confidently knowing that the active all-season performance will get you to your
destination.

The Motivo comes with a 60,000 mile limited treadwear warranty. The industry's highest
mileage warranty for W and Y speed rated UHP tires.

Click here for: Current Sizes, Specs, and Pricing on the Nitto Motivo

*TECHNOLOGY*



Asymmetrical, non-directional tread pattern
All-season, M+S rated
W & Y speed ratings
Made in the U.S.A (White, GA)
4 wide circumferential grooves
3D multi-wave sipe technology
Semi-solid center rib
Tread wear indicators

*MEDIA*



If you are running the Nitto Motivo, post your review here along with a picture or two – we, as well as Nitto, would love to read them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

At this time, I cannot see any tire size for the Motivo that would fit our cars on the DiscountTire website when searching the Orange County, CA area and the Chicago, IL area. The only tire sizes shown are are a 235/45/18 and one other 20" size. Will this information be added soon?

Can you confirm if the the Motivo will be available in the tire sizes that our Cruze uses?


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

The Nitto Motive comes in the stock 215/55R-17 size that fits the Cruze Eco 17 inch base model at this time.

Here is the link to it on our web site.

Tire Products - Discount Tire Direct

Let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm interested in a tire that's decently grippy, yet still offers low rolling resistance because of a very long commute. How does the Motivo stack up against the OEM Goodyear Assurance FuelMax tires for rolling resistance?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

No such thing, grip and LRR are two opposite sides of the spectrum. Choose your poison. This tire is a pretty good compromise between the 2 from the experience I've had with them, performs pretty good and doesn't take away too many MPG. between 1.5 and 3 with the 3 cars I've done, and some of that is from more spirited driving (per the owners). One of the cars, a Mazda 3 Hatch, had the aftermarket Fuel Max's on his car and he has been averaging 1.5-2 MPG less on the Motivo's


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

NBrehm, thanks for posting up your first hand observation. Nicely done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Fortunately, LRR tires are getting grippier. They'll probably never be as grippy as high performance sports tire, but as they get better more people will be able to benefit from them.


----------

